# No more direct # to retention???.....



## BillsIn05 (Aug 14, 2006)

I just tried calling the 1800 # and it now says customer express line and asks for a customer pin #. And it went to a reg agent and I had to ask to transfer me to retention.


----------



## swizzlest (Sep 13, 2003)

They change the number to retention every now and again because they start to get too many calls. This is likely what happened.

Someone will post a new number shortly, is usually the way it goes...


----------



## GrnBayViper (Aug 21, 2005)

I sure hope we get a new number. I can't stand calling customer service. The people don't know anything there and aren't willing to find out answers for the customer.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

From what we have seen at other forums... and from a few PM's I got.

Their are going to be very few direct numbers, and a lot of those are going to require a PIN number (kinda like Privacy Manager) to get through on, before being routed to the main number.


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

Does anyone remember Lily Tomlin's phone operator routine on "Laugh-in?" We're the Phone Company and we don't have to....

Direct is beginning to act and sound like that parody.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

You know what? I'm going to disagree with the trend so far and applaud DirecTV for limiting *direct access* to Retention, as long as they don't make it completely ridiculously difficult to be transferred to retention from the front-line rep.

I'm also going to likely open up an old debate, but IMHO the Retention department should be the last recourse for an unsatisfied customer, not the FIRST area the customer talks to.

Is it inconvenient to have to talk to a front-line rep who is sometimes not as knowledgeable as you'd like? Sure it is. But every time you talk to that rep and get transferred to retention, I'm sure DirecTV is tallying it up this rep had to pass the call on. Depending on how often that happens, DirecTV should review its front-line procedures or maybe even re-train or fire that front-line rep. That's a good thing for us, the customer, because it improves future calls.

So it's a pain not to be able to call directly to Retention, but it may have some good benefits to us long-term...


----------



## sdchrgrboy (Mar 9, 2004)

drew2k said:


> You know what? I'm going to disagree with the trend so far and applaud DirecTV for limiting *direct access* to Retention, as long as they don't make it completely ridiculously difficult to be transferred to retention from the front-line rep.
> 
> I'm also going to likely open up an old debate, but IMHO the Retention department should be the last recourse for an unsatisfied customer, not the FIRST area the customer talks to.
> 
> ...


great post.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Great, now we have to remember new PIN numbers too :-D


----------



## BoltonHill (Sep 18, 2004)

Must be a "Lawn Guyland" thing (I'm from Suffolk Co.) 'cause I feel the exact same way. Heck, my first time calling D* in almost 10 years was when they gave me those stupid HR20s (thank the gods I also kept my HR10's!). Retention SHOULD be the last call!



drew2k said:


> You know what? I'm going to disagree with the trend so far and applaud DirecTV for limiting *direct access* to Retention, as long as they don't make it completely ridiculously difficult to be transferred to retention from the front-line rep.
> 
> I'm also going to likely open up an old debate, but IMHO the Retention department should be the last recourse for an unsatisfied customer, not the FIRST area the customer talks to.
> 
> ...


----------



## judson_west (Nov 10, 2001)

Give me a reason not to call retention. Give me level 1 support that knows what's going on and can resolve my issues. At the moment, retention is the one stop shop.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

drew2k said:


> You know what? I'm going to disagree with the trend so far and applaud DirecTV for limiting *direct access* to Retention, as long as they don't make it completely ridiculously difficult to be transferred to retention from the front-line rep.
> 
> I'm also going to likely open up an old debate, but IMHO the Retention department should be the last recourse for an unsatisfied customer, not the FIRST area the customer talks to.
> 
> ...


I actually agree with that. Retention has likely been "abused" beyond what it is there for. Front-line CSRs need to be provided with the knowledge and authority to do much of what people have been relying on retention for.


----------



## Seminole (Oct 27, 2003)

judson_west said:


> Give me a reason not to call retention. Give me level 1 support that knows what's going on and can resolve my issues. At the moment, retention is the one stop shop.


I agree calling the first line CSR is a total waste of time I think D* owes it not only to the customers but their people as well to properly train these people.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

how many digits is the pin, i wonder...all one needs is that and an afternoon of patience


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

newsposter said:


> how many digits is the pin, i wonder...all one needs is that and an afternoon of patience


---------
1-800-824-9081 and this pin 2341 Note that the pin is only good for a few days,
and they usually "bump" it up one digit ea. time!


----------



## andbye (Feb 25, 2002)

moonman said:


> ---------
> 
> 1-800-824-9081 and this pin 2341 Note that the pin is only good for a few days,
> and they usually "bump" it up one digit ea. time!


 Someone posted 800-695 9251 for hi-level tech support; which also requires a pin.number. So what is the pin for this number?


----------

